# Horrified @ Harrods!



## jcraig (Oct 29, 2009)

Harrods sells puppies and no-one seems to care! tourists seem to love it but people in the uk must lead by example and show that this is wrong wrong wrong- espically in 2010! i am shocked & sickened to my core that this store is getting away with this! i did not expect this in the uk espically on the high street! please please please complain when you go! I know that this is wrong on every level!!! i am very sad about this situation that i have no control over and there is nothing more that i can say!:cursing:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I didn't realise they still did this 

PS it's 2009 ... unless I've been sleeping for the past year :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

No, I had no idea it was still allowed. I thought they'd made it illegal donkey's years ago.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

This is old news. Harrods have sold puppies for decades! Many people have complained but until there is a law passed that makes it illegal to sell pups in pet shops etc, then it will continue and Harrods do not care if you or I moan about it.

No need to spam this on about 6 different parts of the forum though. Once would have done.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> This is old news. Harrods have sold puppies for decades! Many people have complained but until there is a law passed that makes it illegal to sell pups in pet shops etc, then it will continue and Harrods do not care if you or I moan about it.
> 
> No need to spam this on about 6 different parts of the forum though. Once would have done.


Sometimes it's difficult for a new member to follow how the forum works. It took me a while to fathom out that everything appears under New Posts, so it's an easy mistake for a new person to make, if they're not sure what category something comes under.


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

We were in London the weekend and visited Harrods, also to the pet department to have a look at the beds and leads, some of the stuff they sell is unbeliveable.

There was a constant line of people to go past the live animals, there were some Chihuahua puppies and some kittens for sale. I didn't look too closely, but did wonder how they check where they are going to and if the person is suitable. 

On the other hand, they also had a breed rescue with their dogs, raising awareness, I think it was English Bull Terriers, with a couple of dogs there. It seemed to me like they were trying to justify one with the other!

Until there is legislation people will sell puppies in shops, although people selling puppies through newspapers and on the internet is just as bad, especially as many are from puppy farms and then passed off as home reared, by people who pose as the owners.

In Manchester there is actually a Puppy Supermarket, it has closed and reopened on many different names, but is obviously profitable and as long as people continue to buy from these places, they will continue.

Where did you get you dog from? Are you sure it was legitmate? If everyone asked this, there would be fewer dogs going through the supply chain.

Kate


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

i just did a google search about harrods and puppy selling and look what i came across - an article in 2005

BBC NEWS | Wales | Harrods ends puppy farm contract


----------



## ilovemytye (Oct 29, 2009)

they used to sell parrots too and kittens


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Theres a pet shop near where I live (Petsville International) that sell puppies and I can't bare to even enter the shop. I've walked past it and it just smells like death so much so that I now have to cross the road to pass it. Plus the vets where I work have massive warning come up on their computer system of anyone who has bought a puppy or kitten from this place, basically saying the animal is from Petsville and will have health problems advice owner accordingly.


----------



## ilovemytye (Oct 29, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Theres a pet shop near where I live (Petsville International) that sell puppies and I can't bare to even enter the shop. I've walked past it and it just smells like death so much so that I now have to cross the road to pass it. Plus the vets where I work have massive warning come up on their computer system of anyone who has bought a puppy or kitten from this place, basically saying the animal is from Petsville and will have health problems advice owner accordingly.


#

thats horrible


----------

